# Graco proshot cordless airless fine finish sprayer



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi,

does anyone have info about this new Graco Proshot fine finish sprayer? Pictures, flyer, experiences or video?

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Use the "search" button.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Not the Proshot sprayer that has been available for almost a year, but the new one that is supposed to be for finer finishing and is introduced soon.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

paintpro08 said:


> Not the Proshot sprayer that has been available for almost a year, but the new one that is supposed to be for finer finishing and is introduced soon.


Just what you have heard.


----------

